# Plow for 08 Tundra



## spartan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've seen similar posts, but am really looking for any input from individuals who've put plows on/plowed with the new Tundra. I'd be plowing my driveway(about 200 ft) and a small business parking lot- that's it. I'm considering the Boss 7'6 Sport Duty or Standard Duty with Timbrens. Can the Tundra handle the additional 150 lbs that come with the Standard Duty plow(430 vs 580)? I know Boss only recommends the Sport Duty for the Tundra Crewmax, but I've been told that the Standard Duty wouldn't be too much for the front end. Thanks for any feedback.


----------

